# lire mes mails yahoo.fr



## drfloyd (17 Décembre 2009)

Je viens de switcher ce soir et premier soucis :

Comment recuperer mes mails de yahoo.fr sans passer par le site internet de yahoo...

Je n'y comprends rien dans les POP, etc.... et je ne trouve pas la solution dans l'historique du forum

merci


----------



## NightWalker (17 Décembre 2009)

tu n'es pas au bon endroit...


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2009)

maintenant oui ( le marcheur a oublié de préciser qu'il a déplacé)

donc comme dit dans les nombreux sujets yahoo
valider la gestion pop par  un logiciel dans les réglages yahoo en ligne

détails dans les fils yahoo avec Mail et dans l'aide yahoo en ligne


----------



## Orfifi (21 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour drfloyd,

courrier entrant = pop, serveur=pop.mail.yahoo.fr  puis ton adresse xxx@yahoo.fr et ton mot de passe
courrier sortant =smtp, serveur =smtp.mail.yahoo.fr

Bon courage


----------



## Pigeon (23 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Je sais que je vais passer pour un boulet, mais tant pis. Ma boite principale est une boite xxxxx@yahoo.fr et je ne parviens pas à l'ajouter dans MAIL. J'ai bien essayé avec vos explications mais je deviens fou. La méthode expliquée ci dessus ne fonctionne pas pour moi.:mouais:

J'ai réussi avec un compte xxxx@gmail.com et un autre xxx@aim.com.


EDIT: impeccable. J'avais oublié de cocher la case accès web et pop dans les option de yahoo mail. Désolé du dérangement. Je suis heureux vous imaginez même pas.


----------



## beber76 (12 Février 2010)

g effeectué toutes les manip que vous avez indiqué dans les messages ci desuus et à chaque fois je tombe sur ce message:

" impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtp.mail.yahoo.fr "

alors avec votre aide, qu'et ce que je dois faire????


----------



## pascalformac (12 Février 2010)

les grands classiques
pop yahoo non validé en ligne

erreurs de configuration avancée du smtp
(ssl, authentification , ports)

restrictions selon connexion ( wifi ?ethernet? chez toi ? fac? bureau?)


----------

